# Applying for offshore PR.



## utkarsh140787 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,

I have completed my masters degree in Banking and Finance from Australia. It was a 1.5 years course. I had to be back home for couple of reasons. Now, I want to apply for an offshore PR from India. Kindly advise how do I go about it and how can I apply for it?

Thank you.


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi there,

I suggest you look at the DIAC website and complete the visa wizard:

Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration

If you go through each step and answer the questions relevant to your current situation you will be presented with a number of options available to you.


----------

